# RIP Burt Reynolds



## Flyer_PE (Sep 6, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/09/06/burt-reynolds-legendary-actor-smokey-and-bandit-fame-dead-at-82.html

Godspeed, Bandit.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 6, 2018)

GWS, Bandit


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

damn


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 6, 2018)

I guess I didn't realize he was that old. 

Eastbound and down...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 6, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> I guess I didn't realize he was that old.
> 
> Eastbound and down...


I think that means I'm getting old.  I mean, not THAT old... but old..er.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 6, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> I guess I didn't realize he was that old.
> 
> Eastbound and down...


I guess I didn't realize he was still alive....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2018)

Bummer. All the greats are leaving...RIP.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2018)

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/9bd87f65-29c9-478f-963d-9810a1320fb8

RIP Mr. Reynolds


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## envirotex (Sep 7, 2018)

I take my hat off for one thing, one thing only.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Sep 10, 2018)

View attachment 11895


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2018)

We watched Smokey and the bandit last night - everyone laughed (HS Kids) the whole time- I don’t think I had sat and actually watched the whole thing in a very long time...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 11, 2018)

RIP Bandit


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> We watched Smokey and the bandit last night - everyone laughed (HS Kids) the whole time- I don’t think I had sat and actually watched the whole thing in a very long time...


Did you watch the movie version or the TV version where “sumbitch” becomes “scumbum”?  

Useless trivia:  Hot Wheels produced a white trans am that said “scum bum” on the rear spoiler.  LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

watched the original version (its on Netflix)

it kind of made me want an old trans am to be honest &amp; man that Sally Fields had a nice figure in 1977!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 11, 2018)

I had a ‘76 black and gold 50th anniversary special edition for a long time.  It had round headlights as opposed to the ‘77 rectangular head lights.  Useless trivia:  the movie used ‘76 models with ‘77 noses.  The movie was released in September ‘76 the same time the 77s first ent into production.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> watched the original version (its on Netflix)
> 
> it kind of made me want an old trans am to be honest &amp; man that Sally Fields had a nice figure in 1977!


Watched it on Netflix last night as well. I honestly cannot say if I had ever seen the whole move from start to finish before.  Definitely knew the plotline and several scenes, but there was a lot that I did not remember at all.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

I also had not previously known (or understood) the bootlegging of Coors beer aspect of the movie. I just knew it was "beer"

I don't know if recreational CB use was big before that movie or if It was an after effect of the movie - but I need to put my CB back in the Tahoe for long road trips


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2018)

My wife made the comment during the movie that they are certainly going through a lot of effort for a truckload of Coors. Couldn't it have at least been a good beer, or maybe some hard liquor?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 11, 2018)

I was at a random liquor store in CT a month ago, buying some beer. I mentioned to the checkout guy how I couldn't get Yeungling out in CA, and the guy responded saying that a decade before, they couldn't get Coors.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

Also I may have downloaded the east bound and down song today....


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Also I may have downloaded the east bound and down song today....


Loaded up and truckin'!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 12, 2018)

IIRC.  It was a licensing thing where Coors didn't want to truck product east of the Mississippi River.  so any sales of there product were not authorized and therefore it was illegal to sell it there.  I was in high school at that time and it was big news when/if you got some coors beer.  Little did we realize it was just a typical light beer and nothing super special.

I don't think I'd credit SATB with the CB boom but it certainly helped.  It was a trucker means of communication at the time and a bunch of people would set up a radio at home and converse over the air (like ham radio operators) that's why they expanded the original 23 channels to 40.  I had friends that all installed CBs in their cars to contact each other without relying on the family home phone line.  The same way kids today use cell phones to talk to their friends without their parents/family hanging around.

If you've never seen it, check the movie Convoy.  It'l  get your CB juices flowing.    "I said Big Ben this here's the Rubber Duck and I'm about to out the hammer down"  LOL


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 12, 2018)

Circa 1974:



i thought diesel trucks were the coolest thing ever when I was 7.  I still think they're pretty cool.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> IIRC.  It was a licensing thing where Coors didn't want to truck product east of the Mississippi River.  so any sales of there product were not authorized and therefore it was illegal to sell it there.  I was in high school at that time and it was big news when/if you got some coors beer.  Little did we realize it was just a typical light beer and nothing super special.
> 
> I don't think I'd credit SATB with the CB boom but it certainly helped.  It was a trucker means of communication at the time and a bunch of people would set up a radio at home and converse over the air (like ham radio operators) that's why they expanded the original 23 channels to 40.  I had friends that all installed CBs in their cars to contact each other without relying on the family home phone line.  The same way kids today use cell phones to talk to their friends without their parents/family hanging around.
> 
> If you've never seen it, check the movie Convoy.  It'l  get your CB juices flowing.    "I said Big Ben this here's the Rubber Duck and I'm about to out the hammer down"  LOL


The more you know...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2018)

Most all of my high school friends (late 80's) we all had CB's in our vehicles- it was pretty cool to be able to talk to your buds pre cell phone days..

I remember we all drove multiple cars down to Spring Break (Panama City) one year and the CB's made it a lot shorter drive


----------



## Dleg (Sep 12, 2018)

We were exiled to the DC area during the Smokey and the Bandit days (74 through 77) and I very clearly remember my Dad going to great lengths to get Coors when it would become available in certain liquor stores.

For all you millennial types wondering why the fuss over an "average" beer, umm, remember that there was no such thing as microbreweries at that time.  ALL beer was basically the same, mass produced stuff that we all tend to dismiss these days. It was a very regional kind of thing, too. I personally have no idea what the mystique with Coors was all about, though, other than it was from "out west" and maybe a little John Denver Rocky Mountain High type thingy...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 12, 2018)

^The only thing that made it special was that it wasn't easy to get.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2018)

I admit before I moved to Denver I was a Corona / Bud Light beer drinker - then I discovered &gt;4% Craft Beer


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 13, 2018)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^The only thing that made it special was that it wasn't easy to get.


Bingo


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2018)

some interesting things in here : https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076729/trivia?ref_=tt_trv_trv

Thought some of you Trans Am fans would enjoy some of these trivia facts above

Highlights:

Burt was promised a free trans am if the movie did good and Pontiac failed to deliver

They used an actual trans am for the "jump"

Pontiac wasn't as helpful to give the movie trans am for 1st movie but no issues for 2nd movie


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 13, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> some interesting things in here : https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076729/trivia?ref_=tt_trv_trv
> 
> Thought some of you Trans Am fans would enjoy some of these trivia facts above
> 
> ...


From the link.  "Three Trans-Am cars were used in this movie. Director Hal Needham claims in the DVD documentary that they could barely run towards the end of the film's production. "

From years of being on an active Trans am site and listening to fanatics about the subject of what happened to the cars used in the movie, it's widely held among the Trans Am community that the actual number of cars used and their disposition after the movie has been lost to time.  Hal Needham contradicted himself in interviews over the years about the number of vehicles, etc. and stories of what happened to them during the filming.  Nothing sinister just likely because memories get cloudy with time and a good story is a good story and the facts are just trivia.  These compilations should often be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2018)

I agree that 3 seems low, but it was 1977 and that kind of footage may have not been that difficult to do quickly - but if the 3 include the one that supposedly made the jump?

But I think it makes for good stories - ,maybe no one really knows.. I wonder what one would be worth today?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 13, 2018)

The TA in 1976/77 had a sticker price of less than $5k.  I gotta believe they were able to spend more than 20k for cars.  I remember reading once that the magic number was 28 cars that were trashed in the production of the movie.  Like MA said, sometimes the good story outweighs the facts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2018)

I remember reading that they used over 80 different cars for the Dukes of Hazzard. Several were stunt-specific versions that were little more than reinforced rolling bodies for things like jumps.  The baseline car was a '69 Charger, but they modified 68-70 versions as needed (only slight changes to the front and rear lights).  Not bad considering they ran for 7 seasons (140+ episodes).


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 14, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I agree that 3 seems low, but it was 1977 and that kind of footage may have not been that difficult to do quickly - but if the 3 include the one that supposedly made the jump?
> 
> But I think it makes for good stories - ,maybe no one really knows.. I wonder what one would be worth today?


A car was located that had been titles to the movie studio and was used as a promotional prop for SATB.  It sold for $550k at Barrett-Jackson in 2016.  An actual documented movie car might go for more money but I don’t think it’s possible to identify one.  They just did not keep track of them.

https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1977-PONTIAC-FIREBIRD-TRANS-AM-SMOKEY-AND-THE-BANDIT-PROMO-CAR-190067


----------



## Dleg (Sep 14, 2018)

I made my wife and son watch SATB on Prime the other night. LOL. They thought it was pretty fun.


----------

